# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  سوال در باره دانشگاههای مهندسی موجود در تهران  شریف امیر کبیر و...  چندتا یند ودرجه ؟

## jus_pl9

*سلام
اقا این داشگاههای دولتی مهندسی تهران مثل که خیلی زیادند
سوال  دارم اینها رتبه بندی شان چگونه است
مثلا من میدانم اول مهندسی برق  بعد عمران است
بعد در اصفهان وشیراز و اهواز دیگر چندین دانشگاه مهندسی دولتی باهم حضور ندارند؟؟ وفقط یکی داریم مثلا اهواز چمران
تازه ما اینجا تو ابادان دانشگاه پتروشیمی است
مثل که میگن باید برتر باشی تا پتروشیمی در بیایی
در حالی که صحبت از 70  درصد زدن(ریاضیات) برای  پتروشیمی است(ابادان
در حالی که این 70 درصد با واقعیت اماری که من در سایت دیدم
جور در نمیاد و 70 تایی ها(درس ریاضی) تنها 200 نفرند  
پس دانشگاه  پتروشیمب(ابادان  
باید کمتر باشد
نگاه کنید درتهران چندین اسم به گوشم خورده:
تهران  شریف  امیر کبیر  خواجه نصیر  پلی تکنیک  شهید بهشتی
*

----------

